# Archiving time - any suggestions?



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

It's time to do some pruning and archiving in this forum. I really don't want to losse anything important while doing so.

Please post here any threads you'd like to see put in the archives.

Remember anything from the last 40 days will remain here.

Feel free to pm Abimommy or myself if you have any further questions.

Gently,

Jacque


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

If you dont have a working printer and would like anything printed off just pm me and I will do it and mail it to you...

If you want it for scrapbooks or archives or something..just mention that and I will make sure to use the laser printer and acid free paper...


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Abimommy - that's such a kind gesture! What a sweet thing to offer.


----------



## indiegirl (Apr 15, 2002)

Can you archive the "Share your loss--celebrate a life" thread" or even sticky it...


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

I'll sticky it now - good suggestion







hope you've been well. I've been thinking about you.


----------



## Silliest (Apr 4, 2004)

Don't know if these are archived already, but just in case they're not (I'm kinda new)

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...4&page=1&pp=20
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...5&page=1&pp=20


----------

